# Panosteitis



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Wick has Panosteitis, I just wanted to know who else has a baby that went through this and what your experiences were and anything else your willing to tell me!:apple:


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I have no experience with it, just wanted to say I hope Wick feels better soon!


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Rommel has had it twice, both times lasting just a few days. First time pretty pronounced second time very mild. First time off to the vet. Took Rymidal for a week and told to keep him as inactive as possible (yeah right). Especially quick starts, full on running. Slow short walk was okay. Each day the pano got less and less pronounced and was actually was gone by the time the week was out. 

Second time it was very mild, took an inflammatory for a couple of days, I kept him as inactive as I could, and it was gone in like 2 or 3 days. Since then he has not had any relapses.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Samson had a mild case early this summer.The vet prescribed Previcox for the pain.He only had 2 bouts of it,both lasting around 10 days.Tried our best to avoid anything that would stress his joints during those periods,no jumping off the porch or out of the car.No off leash runs in the woods,etc.The hardest part was getting him the exercise he needed and curbing his desire to run and jump.The meds made him sleepy so that was a blessing!


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Poor Wick, I hope it gets better soon . No experience, just support from my corner! Hopefully you'll get some good info from others.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Bob had it. 
It was so sad the poor guy. 
To the point that he would wake us up at night from crying in pain. 

It last about 6 months, never switched legs. Some days would be worse than others. And the night time was when it was the worst. Because it didn't slow him down. I got to the point that I had to force him to relax. 

Sucks when they go through it . But it makes it worse that it's when they are young and wild and they just want to move! 


I ended up giving him vitamin C, upped his coconut oil, gave him turmeric and within a week the pain went down like crazy! 

He had a bout of it a couple months ago, but it only lasted a couple days. 

It doesn't seem to have had any permanent effect on him , he rips around no problem. 
He will get through it, it sucks I know


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

About 10 years ago, I went through this. I saw two vets - the regular one recommended Rimadyl/Carprofen, and a holistic vet who suggested the following:
-human grade glucosamine/chondroitin/MSM combo (ALL 3) -- she suggested Trader Joe's back then
-Ester-C -- again, she suggested that specific brand
-Fish Oil -- a big, therapeutic dose, not a "nutrition supplement" dose, but I can't remember how much it was. I know it seemed like a lot. She wanted enough to get the anti-inflammatory effect.

We decided to try it without Rimadyl, knowing that if the alternative didn't work, we could still put him on Rimadyl. This combo took about a week to "load" and give relief, but once it did, it was very effective. We never needed the Rimadyl. He never had more than a slight limp, and the episode durations were cut way down from the usual expected time. He remained playful, active, and pretty normal. I want to say the duration was never more than 2 weeks per leg when he was on this stuff, but it was a long time ago.

I can't remember more details, but I do remember it really helped him.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

bob_barker said:


> Bob had it.
> It was so sad the poor guy.
> To the point that he would wake us up at night from crying in pain.
> 
> ...


This sounds exactly like wick  I am sorry you went through this too, thank you for the ideas for supplementing. We had it on one leg for couple weeks and now we have it on two, neither of us can sleep because he whines and groans all night and today he screamed in pain so bad I nearly had a heart attack and all he was doing was trying to stand up to go outside.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Magwart said:


> About 10 years ago, I went through this. I saw two vets - the regular one recommended Rimadyl/Carprofen, and a holistic vet who suggested the following:
> -human grade glucosamine/chondroitin/MSM combo (ALL 3) -- she suggested Trader Joe's back then
> -Ester-C -- again, she suggested that specific brand
> -Fish Oil -- a big, therapeutic dose, not a "nutrition supplement" dose, but I can't remember how much it was. I know it seemed like a lot. She wanted enough to get the anti-inflammatory effect.
> ...


 I will try these thank you!! Wick has a very severe case so the pain meds are not optional, but this stuff may help what the meds can't.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> Samson had a mild case early this summer.The vet prescribed Previcox for the pain.He only had 2 bouts of it,both lasting around 10 days.Tried our best to avoid anything that would stress his joints during those periods,no jumping off the porch or out of the car.No off leash runs in the woods,etc.The hardest part was getting him the exercise he needed and curbing his desire to run and jump.The meds made him sleepy so that was a blessing!


Thank you so much for sharing! We are blessed that the meds make wick a little sleepy too, just not quite enough sometimes!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Palydyn said:


> Rommel has had it twice, both times lasting just a few days. First time pretty pronounced second time very mild. First time off to the vet. Took Rymidal for a week and told to keep him as inactive as possible (yeah right). Especially quick starts, full on running. Slow short walk was okay. Each day the pano got less and less pronounced and was actually was gone by the time the week was out.
> 
> Second time it was very mild, took an inflammatory for a couple of days, I kept him as inactive as I could, and it was gone in like 2 or 3 days. Since then he has not had any relapses.


I am so happy to hear he didn't have pain for too long (haha well he may have felt it was too long!)


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Wick,
So sorry to hear your dog is in pain.

Click on this page and scroll down to see the explanation of how these herbals help. I use this on our older dog who has arthritis now from a bad injury she had when she was young.
Inflapotion™ ~ Herbal Aspirin Combo
Glacier Peak's is a great company!

Homeopathic for pain: *Arnica*: Liquid: http://www.homeopathyworks.com/product.php?xProd=8897 

Homeopathic for pain: *Traumeel* could be used instead of plain Arnica above: T-Reliefâ„¢ Pain Relief Tablets (100 Count) It has several other remedies combined and may give more relief.


The Homeopathic's, Arnica or Traumeel (now called T-Relief) is given in a "clean mouth". This means no food or water 30 minutes before or after dosing. 


*Standard Process Musculoskeletal Support:*
Read about it here: https://www.standardprocess.com/Prod...eletal-Support 
*Purchase it here*: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Standard-Process-Canine-Musculoskeletal-Support/dp/B001FSB640/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1443960889&sr=8-1&keywords=standard+process++Canine+Musculoskeletal+Support[/ame]

Choose one or two items to try that make sense to you. Just as in people, not all things work for all dogs. You have to find the right combination for HIM. I can't tell you how much money we spent on different items, and then discarded them, until we found the right combination for our past dog!

I also sent you a PM

Moms


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

My girl has it. Thankfully it seems mild. She's had only one episode so far. She was in minor pain for a couple of weeks, but that was it. Rimadyl with every meal, extra coaxing to get food into her so we could give her the med (one of the symptoms is anorexia, and that was certainly the case for her).

We limited her exercise but not as much as the vet initially advised; she was very clearly bored being cooped up, to the point where she was actually digging her leash out of the basket and dropping it on the floor. When I asked the vet about it, he said that unlike with dysplasia, she can't cause lasting damage through overexertion during a pano episode, so if she is asking for walks, it's okay to take her for a slightly longer one. I didn't let her do hard exercise but I stick close to the house (weave up and down blocks so we're walking a longer distance without ever being far from home) and watch her for signs of favoring a leg, at which point we head for home.

The one thing I'm very strict about is training. We still go to class, but class consists of a ton of heeling exercises and a lot of up and down (sit at halt, sit/down alternating for hand signal work, etc.). If I see her limping in the ring or feel it coming up the leash, we're done for the night. I don't want her associating training or the obedience ring with pain, so I stop as soon as I notice any discomfort.

I read through the materials my vet gave me, and there was something about a nutritional component. I didn't follow up with that because the food she was getting at the time wouldn't have sent up that yellow flag, but this thread is a good reminder to research raw and how I might work around that.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Re the nutrition component -

My dog that had it years ago came to me emaciated and small at 11 mo. He hadn't been getting enough food to grow properly. Once he was rescued, and started getting plenty of food, he had a big growth spurt. I always wondered if that early nutritional deprivation followed by a quick spurt set the stage for the pano. I never found anything to support the hypothesis back then, but it still makes me wonder.


----------

